# my other rescue



## calypso (Oct 30, 2008)

In the past two weeks, I've taken in two rescues. One was my little tort, Filbert. The other is this guy...







King Koopa! I took him in after a neighbor found him wandering around our neighborhood. We haven't been able to locate his owner, and we feel he was dumped. He is very sweet and not agressive at all.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 30, 2008)

beautiful. What kind of setup are you keeping him in?


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2008)

He is a real cutie 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Josh (Oct 30, 2008)

hes a beautiful iguana that has obviously been well cared for. i hope someone isnt looking for him. good job getting him off the streets!


----------



## calypso (Oct 30, 2008)

kevantheman35 said:


> beautiful. What kind of setup are you keeping him in?



We are temporarily keeping him in my old iguana habitat, which is 6 feet tall. But Koopa is over 5 feet, so we decided to build him a larger habitat. We have an enclosed lanai, around our pool, with lots of large plants that he can lounge on. He likes to sun himself out there.

My neighbor put out notices everywhere trying to find his owner. She wanted to make sure if someone was looking for him, they would find him. But no luck. It is sad to think someone dumped him. But it happens a lot down here in Florida. People dump their exotics when they get too big.


----------



## terryo (Oct 30, 2008)

He is beautiful! Imagine something that big running around the streets.


----------



## koo82 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for sharing this beautiful iguana. too bad cant find one in singapore if not i will love to have one


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 31, 2008)

The King is very COOL  That is so sad, the thought of him just being dumped off someplace.


----------

